# 650b



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I really like 650b bikes.

Kogswell P/R porteur/hauleur/commuteur.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Rawland rSogn.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Kogswell P/R with Nexus 8 hub.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Rawland cSogn. All rounder/mountain bike/monstercross.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Another Kogswell P/R. Fixed/free.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Are these all your bikes?


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Are these all your bikes?


I decline to answer that question upon the grounds that it may incriminate me.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

This is what happens when you have more storage space. Bikes expand to the space available.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

bigbill said:


> What about this one? I dig the basket.


Isn't that the climbing bike?


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

What about this one? I dig the basket.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

JP said:


> Isn't that the climbing bike?


Did we climb that day? I just remember it got easier for me after that stop. It seemed like my bike was pounds lighter.


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

Nice bikes RC.
OK, so bigger tires and more standover - what else is there to 650b?
For taller folk isn't 700X32 better?

MB1 - with 2 houses so far apart you just think you have fewer bikes.


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

I actually don't get the 650b love fest. 

About the only advantage I see, is for smaller sized frames, say 52 and smaller, where you get advantages in this wheel size as you design a bike to a desired geometry and you're not fighting the 700c.

Other then that, there are ton's more choices in tires, wheels, frames etc... in the 700c sizes with few disadvantages in terms of bike design. As much as I love Rivendell stuff (except the bloody prices) and came close to getting a Kogswell, when they offer stuff in 650b and not in 700, I just look elsewhere and find it. 

Pretty much every every bike pictured in this post is available from somebody, Surly, Soma, you name it, in a 700 size with the very same features and functionality. And you get to keep some compatibility with the rest of your inventory in terms of tire sizes, wheels, tubes, etc...

Correct me if I'm wrong here and just not seeing something obvious


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

bigbill said:


> Did we climb that day? I just remember it got easier for me after that stop. It seemed like my bike was pounds lighter.


Shouldn't have sold the climbing bike.

I remember it got easier too after the stop because of the performance enhancers.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I like big tires with fenders and no toe overlap. Most of my bikes are low trail too (unlike Surlys, Somas etc.) for front loading.

I do love a nice 700c skinny tired race bike though on nice days.



Steve B. said:


> I actually don't get the 650b love fest.
> 
> About the only advantage I see, is for smaller sized frames, say 52 and smaller, where you get advantages in this wheel size as you design a bike to a desired geometry and you're not fighting the 700c.
> 
> ...


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

JP said:


> This is what happens when you have more storage space. Bikes expand to the space available.


You'll have to come see the new "shed" in back.

Shouldn't you be out training?

Bonne route!


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Pacer conversion. Bad weather/night time bike (not pictured is the Dinotte 400L headlight currently installed).



EDIT: Started searching around. This build is based off of the Pacer in the Bikeman blog, but I think I subconsciously copied you! I totally forgot about that thread.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

SantaCruz said:


> ...MB1 - with 2 houses so far apart you just think you have fewer bikes.


Ya but we are making up for it in stand up paddleboards. :yikes:


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Very cool! That was a fun project. (I copied Ed Braley too (Bikeman blog)).



Love Commander said:


> Pacer conversion. Bad weather/night time bike (not pictured is the Dinotte 400L headlight currently installed).
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Started searching around. This build is based off of the Pacer in the Bikeman blog, but I think I subconsciously copied you! I totally forgot about that thread.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

That Pacer's pretty cool....


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

Steve B. said:


> I actually don't get the 650b love fest.
> 
> About the only advantage I see, is for smaller sized frames, say 52 and smaller, where you get advantages in this wheel size as you design a bike to a desired geometry and you're not fighting the 700c.
> 
> ...


There are a lot more wheel/rim choices in 700c than 650b. But... tire choice is not as good if you want something other than a 23.

With 650b, there's not a lot of tire choice but they're all pretty good. 

With 700c, there's a lot of tire choice, but there's a lot of stuff that's just designed for hybrids- big, heavy inverted tread tires, etc. If you want lightweight 32s, there's really only 4 or 5 actual choices. Which sucks. 

I'd suspect that overall, 650b has more good, wider tires available than 700c does. 

And I say this as someone who has a 700c wide tire custom.


----------



## commutenow (Sep 26, 2004)

Nice bikes and where is your Surly?


----------



## Steve B. (Jun 26, 2004)

Lotophage said:


> There are a lot more wheel/rim choices in 700c than 650b. But... tire choice is not as good if you want something other than a 23.
> 
> With 650b, there's not a lot of tire choice but they're all pretty good.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.. a quick check on Bike Tires Direct shows a pretty good (actually huge) selection of so-called racing tires in 700c from 23 to 28, folding and wire bead. Then the "City/Touring" section has a ton more, sizes 28 to 37 or so, though most are wire bead. They sell exactly 3 650b's of which only one - the IRD Fire XC was folding. And FWIW, Rivendell, to their credit, sells 3. 

So your argument is if you want a 32 and up in folding, you have to go to 650b ?. Seems odd to think that at that tire size, weight is usually not one of the considerations, at least IMO. 

I am just being cranky and argumentative though and had a great image of fitting my Soma Smoothie with a set of 57mm reach brakes, positioning the shoes at the top for a set of 700c wheels with my Ruffy Tuffy 700/27's, then buying a set of 650b wheels, throwing on a set or 32 or 35 mm tires for dirt road use, lowering the shoes as needed. 

Would that work ?.

SB


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

yes, there's a shitload of 700c tires. most of them, if they aren't 23-25 are crappy, heavy, overly treaded hybrid tires designed for flatbar hybrids that ride like crap.

If you don't like 650b, don't get one.

But, as a guy who had a custom bike designed around 32mm tires, I can tell you from personal experience that there really aren't many good, light, supple tires available at that size. 

There are probably as many or more in 650b.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Pari-Moto comes to mind for 650b. I love me some 650b bikes.



I'm hoping that Rawland Halvmaane makes it into production.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

rcnute said:


> Rawland cSogn. All rounder/mountain bike/monstercross.


My version of that frame....


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

commutenow said:


> Nice bikes and where is your Surly?


It didn't make the cut, so I sold the frame. Not a bad bike, just nothing special.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

rcnute said:


> I decline to answer that question upon the grounds that it may incriminate me.


Three Kogswells? I have a Model G that I use for about half my yearly miles and I really have been happy with it.

The head tube has paint flaking off, some rust, and the paint is pretty damaged in other places as well. I'm still trying to decide if I want to repaint it or just let it continue to look "distressed", but I'm leaning towards new paint. I just really don't want to strip the parts and also have to decide if I want to use a rattle can or pay to have it done properly.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I'll never ride a bike with 650b wheels. Shoot, I don't ride 26 inch bikes at all, because I'm 6'7". They might make sense for some, but I'll stick with 700's until someone comes out with a 900.

Those are very nice-looking, utilitarian, ridable, and cool bikes IMO. I'm glad I have my Fargo, which is the same sort of bike with 700c wheels.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Yeah, I think height definitely factors in--650b might be a smidge small for the likes of you!



My Own Private Idaho said:


> I'll never ride a bike with 650b wheels. Shoot, I don't ride 26 inch bikes at all, because I'm 6'7". They might make sense for some, but I'll stick with 700's until someone comes out with a 900.
> 
> Those are very nice-looking, utilitarian, ridable, and cool bikes IMO. I'm glad I have my Fargo, which is the same sort of bike with 700c wheels.


----------

